# Skills acquisition?



## sour_grapes (Jul 28, 2018)

I sense a lot of us here are lifelong learners, eager to acquire new knowledge and skills (beyond winemaking, even  ). I am thinking of avocational pursuits, but things that are beyond just "hobbyist" activities, maybe activities that require training. I would be interested to know what skills or training you decided to acquire later in life (and possibly why). 

For example, I always wanted to know how to weld; a few years ago, I realized that a proper structural welding course required a daytime time commitment that I could not meet, but I could take an adult-education welding class (aimed at artists) in the evening. Now, I am casting about for a new challenge. For reasons that I cannot quite identify, I have always wanted to get a Commercial Driver's License (CDL). I may yet do that, but I also may look for something else.

I would love to hear about other training that you undertook, and how you feel about it.


----------



## balatonwine (Jul 28, 2018)

Personally, my main learning interests these days are inward and backwards. Psychology and history about the human condition.

I am still learning agriculture. But if one only counts the time I spend.... that seems more and more my "day job*" now......

* Still not an income source, however.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 28, 2018)

My friend and neighbor across the street took an evening welding class with his wife. Turns out his wife is a far better welder than he is. She's an artist as well and has made some interesting metal sculptures. 

I have no other avocational interests that require training - most of mine (greenhouse/tropical fruit growing, winemaking, horticulture, landscape design) fall into the "obsessed hobbyist" category.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 28, 2018)

Brother, my list could be huge. Unfortunately running a company involves a lot of time. Throw in all the time I spend researching about wine making and trying to get an occasional round of golf my time is limited. Since making wine I would really like to take some chemistry and sommelier classes. I used to play the banjo and have a tenor sax which I think would be very fun to learn to play. Steel drums and piano as well. Always had an interest in restoring old cars but besides time have no place to store them or even one. Restoring an old boat would be another but it would have to be a big one with enough room to work. It's getting harder to climb around small engine compartments but it would allow me to use both my mechanical and carpentry skills. BTW my boat partially submerged a few weeks ago and is probably totalled but that's another discussion. Good topic, I could go on and on. but if I were to do anything it would probably be a chemistry class.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 28, 2018)

So sorry to hear of your boat mishap, Fred!

Thanks everyone for the thoughts so far.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 28, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> So sorry to hear of your boat mishap, Fred!
> 
> Thanks Paul but it could be a blessing in disguise since we haven't been using it much lately. Between the slip fee and payments I'll be saving 12k a year not to mention repairs and gas. That's a lot of grapes.


----------



## Mismost (Jul 28, 2018)

I always wanted to be a short order cook. I admit it isn't much of an aspiration, but I like the near instant gratification of a job done well. My current job shows results months to years later. Fact is, I am seriously considering retiring for this much higher paying job just to try cooking. Don't need the money but long for the experiences.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 28, 2018)

I gave up my spot in the garage restoring old cars to make wine. I’m pining to rebuild a 60’s roadster again. I found with old cars, it really made me learn a lot of things; mechanical, electrical, fabrication, welding, body work, paint...


----------



## Jal5 (Jul 28, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Brother, my list could be huge. Unfortunately running a company involves a lot of time. Throw in all the time I spend researching about wine making and trying to get an occasional round of golf my time is limited. Since making wine I would really like to take some chemistry and sommelier classes. I used to play the banjo and have a tenor sax which I think would be very fun to learn to play. Steel drums and piano as well. Always had an interest in restoring old cars but besides time have no place to store them or even one. Restoring an old boat would be another but it would have to be a big one with enough room to work. It's getting harder to climb around small engine compartments but it would allow me to use both my mechanical and carpentry skills. BTW my boat partially submerged a few weeks ago and is probably totalled but that's another discussion. Good topic, I could go on and on. but if I were to do anything it would probably be a chemistry class.


Sorry about your boat! Condolences


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 28, 2018)

Mismost said:


> I always wanted to be a short order cook. I admit it isn't much of an aspiration, but I like the near instant gratification of a job done well. My current job shows results months to years later. Fact is, I am seriously considering retiring for this much higher paying job just to try cooking. Don't need the money but long for the experiences.



I hear you. I have thought about going back to waiting tables (25+ years later), just for the heck of it. Also for the chance to see good cooking in action. I appreciate your sentiment and attitude!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 28, 2018)

NorCal said:


> I gave up my spot in the garage restoring old cars to make wine. I’m pining to rebuild a 60’s roadster again. I found with old cars, it really made me learn a lot of things; mechanical, electrical, fabrication, welding, body work, paint...



Yeah, I have long wanted to do a restoration project. It is people like you, who do it so damn well, that make it difficult for doofuses like me to dive in!  The thought of body work and paint scares me. From time to time, I get semi-serious about doing an engine swap.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Jul 28, 2018)

For me one thing leads to the other and its all the way or nothing for me. 
Currently the bee keeping that lead me to wine making is slowly funding itself bigger and bigger. The idea being to acquire/ expand to, enough colonies to justify the trip to the almond fields. The pay off is pretty good. But it would take at least 20 to make the trips worth it. 100 to make it worth doing for other crops, they'd be nearer to home but they dont pay near as well. 
20 hives is a pretty fair commitment for someone with a full time job. 
But as a part time occupation for a Simi retired me, 100 would be doable for several years to come, Perhaps opening doors for my grandchildren


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 29, 2018)

I am teaching myself how to make cheese.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 29, 2018)

BernardSmith said:


> I am teaching myself how to make cheese.


I’d like to learn that too. I’m swapping wine for cheese with a not so local cheesemaker in the next few months.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 29, 2018)

There are a number of quite good books on cheese making and thee is a very good discussion forum. My own spin on cheese making is to make use of the cultures found in kefir (I make my own kefir) rather than buy freeze dried lab made cultures. Not really into eating kefir so about once every three or four weeks I take all the kefir and make a hard cheese from the kefir itself but about once a week I use about 1/4 cup of the day's kefir to inoculate the milk and make hard cheese that way. Squeaky curd cheese is one of our favorites - it does not need to age at all but it makes use of many of the techniques used in hard cheese making - including cheddaring. But cheese making is a little like brewing - You need to be prepared to set aside 4 hours or more to make a cheese (although there are cheeses that take only a few minutes of your time (Chevre, for example) although the cheese itself may need to drain for 24 hours...


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 29, 2018)

BernardSmith said:


> I am teaching myself how to make cheese.



No whey! 

Coincidentally, I was eyeing up sausage making this morning...


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 29, 2018)

In my late forties I got it into my head that I wanted to do falconry (I'm mid fifties now). Hanging around the falconry forums (there are such things, just like this here winemaking forum) I chanced upon a guy who lived relatively close and was willing to sponsor me. Falconry is heavily regulated and my state only has about 100 licensed falconers, which is pretty average. It's a hard pursuit to break into for that reason - because it follows an old world Master-Apprentice relationship that can sour for any number of reasons, so people who have licenses put you through the ropes. Anyways, I still have my license, but no hawk. A family members long bout (still ongoing) with a terminal disease made it impossible to devote the time necessary to falconry, and there is a big time commitment. Anyways, sitting in my companies conference room one night a year and a half ago after an IT disaster I realized I needed another hobby to fill the void. Went home, got drunk, and ordered a bunch of winemaking stuff. I hope to return to the hawks - trap a new hawk- in September '19. Meanwhile, I ain't giving up the winemaking.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 29, 2018)

LouisCKpasteur said:


> In my late forties I got it into my head that I wanted to do falconry (I'm mid fifties now). .... Anyways, I still have my license...



Wow, very cool. That is inspiring. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 29, 2018)

LouisCKpasteur said:


> In my late forties I got it into my head that I wanted to do falconry .



That's very cool. For a long time, I wanted to go to the British School of Falconry up in Vermont. Still a bucket list item, but sadly, they closed. There is another place up there (also in Manchester) that I would love to visit - The Green Mountain Falconry School.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 29, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's very cool. For a long time, I wanted to go to the British School of Falconry up in Vermont. Still a bucket list item, but sadly, they closed. There is another place up there (also in Manchester) that I would love to visit - The Green Mountain Falconry School.



I noticed from your profile you're in the Virginia area. Like Michigan, they have a Falconry Association that has meetups a few times a year to show the general public what they're all about. There's one coming up in August for the Virginians. However, I'm guessing if you want to see the birds in action instead of just perched you'd have to go to one of the winter meetings. 

One thing that gave the willies about the intersection of my interests in winemaking and falconry is Aspergillus (the mold) that is an enemy of the grape as well as a killer of captive hawks. Lost one bird that way. Induces horrible respiratory distress in hawks.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jul 29, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Brother, my list could be huge. Unfortunately running a company involves a lot of time. Throw in all the time I spend researching about wine making and trying to get an occasional round of golf my time is limited. Since making wine I would really like to take some chemistry and sommelier classes. I used to play the banjo and have a tenor sax which I think would be very fun to learn to play. Steel drums and piano as well. Always had an interest in restoring old cars but besides time have no place to store them or even one. Restoring an old boat would be another but it would have to be a big one with enough room to work. It's getting harder to climb around small engine compartments but it would allow me to use both my mechanical and carpentry skills. BTW my boat partially submerged a few weeks ago and is probably totalled but that's another discussion. Good topic, I could go on and on. but if I were to do anything it would probably be a chemistry class.


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 31, 2018)

Learning to turn on a lathe wood and now acrylics. Been doing craft shows for a while. I make pens and wine bottle stoppers. The G.F. wants me to make a 5 pc. crochet hook set for the next show.

Bill


----------



## NorCal (Jul 31, 2018)

NorCal said:


> I’d like to learn that too. I’m swapping wine for cheese with a not so local cheesemaker in the next few months.


You guys inspired me. Watched a few cheesemkaing YouTube’s and figured, heck, I could do that. Ordered citric acid and rennet today to make some mozzarella.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 31, 2018)

NorCal said:


> You guys inspired me. Watched a few cheesemkaing YouTube’s and figured, heck, I could do that. Ordered citric acid and rennet today to make some mozzarella.



I did that once, several years back. It turned out pretty good for a first shot. Not sure why I never did it again.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 31, 2018)

I wanted to make cheese as well. Ordered a starter kit. Wanted to make some Cheve. Turns out Goats milk is like $10 a gallon. You can buy two 8oz logs of Cheve at Costco for like $7. For me lack of time and it just didn't make any economic sense at all. Same thing with fresh Mutz. I can usually find fresh Mutz "Woo Who" priced for $2.99 (large roll) instead of $8.99.



Boatboy24 said:


> I did that once, several years back. It turned out pretty good for a first shot. Not sure why I never did it again.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 31, 2018)

I've always wanted to learn to do blacksmithing work, making tools, knives, that kind of stuff......


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 31, 2018)

Johnd said:


> I've always wanted to learn to do blacksmithing work, making tools, knives, that kind of stuff......



Yeah, now you are talking!


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jul 31, 2018)

Johnd said:


> I've always wanted to learn to do blacksmithing work, making tools, knives, that kind of stuff......



My son did a blacksmithing course in college. When he told me he was interested, we had a serious discussion as it was not on the path to being a doctor, plus the lab fee alone was nearly a grand. We agreed he should do it and he learned a lot. He was the only one to take the class, so it was a good experience learning wise.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 31, 2018)

Dennis Griffith said:


> My son did a blacksmithing course in college. When he told me he was interested, we had a serious discussion as it was not on the path to being a doctor, plus the lab fee alone was nearly a grand. We agreed he should do it and he learned a lot. He was the only one to take the class, so it was a good experience learning wise.



I think it would be a fun and useful hobby and have done a bit of research into it recently. I took two years of welding as electives in high school, and still weld quite well. Cost of entry isn’t that high, you really just need to start with a furnace, anvil, and some hand tools. Some folks begin with a few basics, then make most of their own tools. The materials to work with can be very inexpensive or free, I’ve got lots of old steel farming equipment that could be chopped up, already have a torch and welder. If it ends up becoming a hobby, it won’t be long before it’s out of control.......


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 31, 2018)

I had a cheap arc welder that died. Was good at arc welding but when it died I bought a mig welder that I just can't seem to get the hang of.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jul 31, 2018)

You can make a few bucks at it as well, to help justify the time and effort. Plus, have you priced a custom-made knife or hatchet? People like to hang it on the wall.


mainshipfred said:


> I had a cheap arc welder that died. Was good at arc welding but when it died I bought a mig welder that I just can't seem to get the hang of.



Are you using flux cored wire? Use it to start with, then try gas once you get the hang of it. Wire speed and voltage matter as well, so try a little faster on wire feed. If you are welding 1/8" and up, kick the voltage up. What kind on rig do you have? Does it have multiple power settings or just a hi/lo selection? stick welding requires technique and MIG requires a little different technique. If you really want pretty beads, get into TIG.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jul 31, 2018)

Johnd said:


> I think it would be a fun and useful hobby and have done a bit of research into it recently. I took two years of welding as electives in high school, and still weld quite well. Cost of entry isn’t that high, you really just need to start with a furnace, anvil, and some hand tools. Some folks begin with a few basics, then make most of their own tools. The materials to work with can be very inexpensive or free, I’ve got lots of old steel farming equipment that could be chopped up, already have a torch and welder. If it ends up becoming a hobby, it won’t be long before it’s out of control.......



There is a series on the history channel called 'Forged in Fire'. I sometimes manage to catch an episode, but you might like it. It's fascinating to see what they make the guys use to make blades. It takes some understanding of metallurgy to pick the right part to use.


----------



## Cornelia (Jul 31, 2018)

I’ve started making sausage, usually a venison/pork blend and am experimenting with smoking, would like to learn how to dry-cure. Also am trying to learn Spanish as a by-product of our hiking hobby, we like to hike in Spain.
And trying to improve my wine making of course  Also have a greenhouse in my garden for the first year, getting great eggplants and the pepper look great but the tomatoes not so much


----------



## NorCal (Jul 31, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> I wanted to make cheese as well. Ordered a starter kit. Wanted to make some Cheve. Turns out Goats milk is like $10 a gallon. You can buy two 8oz logs of Cheve at Costco for like $7. For me lack of time and it just didn't make any economic sense at all. Same thing with fresh Mutz. I can usually find fresh Mutz "Woo Who" priced for $2.99 (large roll) instead of $8.99.



Similar to the $9 to make a bottle of wine from a kit that you could go by for $3.99.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 31, 2018)

My wine making experience has been $5 for a wine that would sell for ~$10 (kit wine) up to ~$30 (wine made from fresh grapes). YMMV



NorCal said:


> Similar to the $9 to make a bottle of wine from a kit that you could go by for $3.99.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm drinking a wine right now that I paid $14 (maybe $12) for at one of the cheapest retailers around. My grape wines (@ $7-8/bottle) of the last few years are very, very comparable to this - maybe a touch better. I will admit though, that there are wines that can be had for under $10 (Columbia Crest, for example) that make me wonder why I make it sometimes.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 31, 2018)

Agreed. The more you know about wine, what you like, how to tweak, the more you realize your doing this for the fun (really) and for the one or two wines you will get lucky on and perhaps knock it out of the park.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 31, 2018)

NorCal said:


> Similar to the $9 to make a bottle of wine from a kit that you could go by for $3.99.





Boatboy24 said:


> I'm drinking a wine right now that I paid $14 (maybe $12) for at one of the cheapest retailers around. My grape wines (@ $7-8/bottle) of the last few years are very, very comparable to this - maybe a touch better. I will admit though, that there are wines that can be had for under $10 (Columbia Crest, for example) that make me wonder why I make it sometimes.





ibglowin said:


> Agreed. The more you know about wine, what you like, how to tweak, the more you realize your doing this for the fun (really) and for the one or two wines you will get lucky on and perhaps knock it out of the park.



Agree with all of this. MOST of the red kit wines I have made drink at about $6-7, about the same they cost me. SOME have far exceeded that standard, but not that many. I could drink Columbia Crest at $9 every day and twice on Sundays, and be happy. But, I am having fun making this stuff! I am curious to see how my first all-grapes batch drinks!


----------



## NorCal (Aug 1, 2018)

My point was that sometimes it’s not about the $, rather the journey, doing something new and acquiring a new skill.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 4, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm drinking a wine right now that I paid $14 (maybe $12) for at one of the cheapest retailers around. My grape wines (@ $7-8/bottle) of the last few years are very, very comparable to this - maybe a touch better. I will admit though, that there are wines that can be had for under $10 (Columbia Crest, for example) that make me wonder why I make it sometimes.



Jim, I went to Bonefish yesterday and because of this post I ordered a glass of Columbia Crest 2014 Grand Estates Merlot. It has a club price of under $10.00. Maybe I have cellar palette but I would put any of my reds as well as the 2 you gave me ahead of this. But it is the only CC I have ever tasted.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 4, 2018)

Yep, that is the cheapest CC wine they make. Over 500,000 cases made each year. No tannin really at all. Not aged in any barrel but huge tanks with oak adjuncts. Its at best a light weight quaffer to take to a after work party but for only $7 (when bought on sale) it still makes you stop and think at times.



mainshipfred said:


> Jim, I went to Bonefish yesterday and because of this post I ordered a glass of Columbia Crest 2014 Grand Estates Merlot. It has a club price of under $10.00. Maybe I have cellar palette but I would put any of my reds as well as the 2 you gave me ahead of this. But it is the only CC I have ever tasted.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 4, 2018)

That is a hard sell to a Libra (like me) but I hear you loud and clear. LOL



NorCal said:


> My point was that sometimes it’s not about the $, rather the journey, doing something new and acquiring a new skill.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 4, 2018)

So this is the wine deal that will make you rethink things for sure. This stuff is made in much smaller amounts and it is much higher in quality. This price is also about 50% off retail. You won't find this on any store shelf on the East coast.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 4, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Jim, I went to Bonefish yesterday and because of this post I ordered a glass of Columbia Crest 2014 Grand Estates Merlot. It has a club price of under $10.00. Maybe I have cellar palette but I would put any of my reds as well as the 2 you gave me ahead of this. But it is the only CC I have ever tasted.



Haven't had the Merlot, but the Cab can be quite good some years. It's about 8 bucks a bottle at Total Wine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 4, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> You won't find this on any store shelf on the East coast.




So that doesn't help me. 

I may check that out though, and see what shipping would do to the price.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 4, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> So this is the wine deal that will make you rethink things for sure.



They have some great deals, just won’t ship to LA.......


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 4, 2018)

Oh sure they will. Just has to make a short stopover in NM! LOL



Johnd said:


> They have some great deals, just won’t ship to LA.......


----------



## Johnd (Aug 4, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Oh sure they will. Just has to make a short stopover in NM! LOL



I’ve considered that, may employ that solution if there’s something I “HAVE” to order.......


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 4, 2018)

Always willing to help.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 11, 2018)

NorCal said:


> I’d like to learn that too. I’m swapping wine for cheese with a not so local cheesemaker in the next few months.


First cheese in the fridge! I have to say, it’s not bad.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 11, 2018)

Awesome, NorCal!


----------



## meadmaker1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Did you, can you, post the how too sheet I see there. 
I love to give this a try.


----------



## GaDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

A friend made all the money he wanted as a OB/GYN Dr. So now he drives a dump truck.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 11, 2018)

NorCal said:


> First cheese in the fridge! I have to say, it’s not bad.
> 
> View attachment 50352
> View attachment 50351



Caprese salad tonight?


----------



## NorCal (Aug 12, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> Did you, can you, post the how too sheet I see there.
> I love to give this a try.


There are a number how to YouTube videos and all the recipes I found were pretty much exactly the same. Margherita pizza tomorrow!


----------



## meadmaker1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Are there any pilots in the group?
Flying keeps coming up on the bucket list.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 12, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> Are there any pilots in the group?
> Flying keeps coming up on the bucket list.



@JohnT is (or was, not sure...)

I always badly wanted to become a pilot, but gave up on the idea about 15 years ago.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Aug 12, 2018)

I might have given up yesterday.
I looked it up and checked out the time and cost commitment.
7k to 10 k depending on how good you are and how quickly you complete objectives. 
Decent school 20 min. Away.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 12, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> I might have given up yesterday.
> I looked it up and checked out the time and cost commitment.
> 7k to 10 k depending on how good you are and how quickly you complete objectives.
> Decent school 20 min. Away.



And, of course, even after that it is expensive. An afternoon of flying will set you back a few hundred bills.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## meadmaker1 (Aug 12, 2018)

I do have this in my back pocket. Matched to the twin two stroke it s attached to. 
Was on an ultralite that got hung up in some power lines


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 12, 2018)

That's a poignant photo!

Wow! Hope no one was hurt.


----------



## Jal5 (Aug 12, 2018)

Been wanting to learn a new instrument. Already play guitar maybe banjo next. Picked it up about 11 yrs ago but didn’t stick with it. 

Been studying Italian but that’s an ongoing project now. 
Joe


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 12, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> I might have given up yesterday.
> I looked it up and checked out the time and cost commitment.
> 7k to 10 k depending on how good you are and how quickly you complete objectives.
> Decent school 20 min. Away.



I looked into it 17-18 years ago. Heard ads for 1-800 be a pilot and jumped on it. It'd spent a few years prior to that skydiving, but had been out of it for a while and wasn't sure if I wanted to get back in. I love flying, so I went and did an intro flight. It was a great experience and I was able to do far more than the instructor initially told me I'd do. Instructor said she was going to take over the controls on final approach and land the plane. Well, we got closer and closer and closer and she didn't - just kept talking me down. I ended up landing the plane. Afterwards, she fully explained what was required next, should I want to continue. Way too expensive for something I was pretty sure I'd never use. 

Flying a glider is still on my bucket list though. 50 coming up next year - might be a good excuse.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 12, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Instructor said she was going to take over the controls on final approach and land the plane. Well, we got closer and closer and closer and she didn't - just kept talking me down. I ended up landing the plane.



Wow, that is quite a story! Good going!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2018)

There are several groups here of aviators that live in ABQ and commute via Cessna or similar to Los Alamos on a daily basis. You buy a % of the plane and its operating expenses. The commute is ~25 min vs ~ 2 hours. They leave a car at the airport in LA and carpool to the townsite and various TA's. Housing in ABQ is ~50% less than LA. I have flown in and out of the LA airport on several occasions. Its quite "breathtaking" to say the least. No room for error as the runway ends at the end of one of the mesa's and then nothing below you. Those guys have quite the scenic commute each morning as they leave at sunrise more or less. Here is a nice HD You Tube video someone posted of the take off and flight around the area. The airspace over LANL is restricted so you must takeoff headed East away from the townsite and lab. You can see the ski area (in Winter) at around 14:00 as well as the lab off to the left side of the airplane. Looks like the sign at the pump says fuel is $4.35 a gallon. Not a cheap hobby when you factor in the high cost of fuel as well as maintenance that must be documented and performed by qualified mechanics.


----------



## M38A1 (Sep 18, 2018)

I've done a lot of 'stuff' over the years which has always brought me joy. Much like the others, I want to learn to weld next. I've dabbled with a stick welder, and this 'creative' side in me is yearning for release so I'm looking at MIG welders at the moment. I figured between that, a chop saw, some stands and a couple grinders I can get an idea of what I want to do. I also want to get this wine making thing down to be able to create a repeatable good product I enjoy. Everyone here has been wonderful in that journey.


----------



## Burton Kent (Sep 19, 2018)

NorCal said:


> First cheese in the fridge! I have to say, it’s not bad.


How cost effective is it compared to store bought?


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm going to guess it's not cost effective just the joy knowing you made it yourself.


----------



## NorCal (Sep 19, 2018)

Burton Kent said:


> How cost effective is it compared to store bought?


$4 milk, maybe $.25 of supplies to make $8 of cheese.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Sep 19, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> That's a poignant photo!
> 
> Wow! Hope no one was hurt.


That theres big words but i looked it up. 
Lol no physical injuries, but hung in the power lines for a couple hours right beside I-5
He said it was humiliating, people stopping and taking pictures, while he waited to be electrocuted


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 25, 2020)

While looking for something else, I came across this thread I started a while ago. Fun to re-read.

Since I posted this, I did indeed start and finish the engine swap that I mused about earlier. (Chevy LS1 into a 3-Series BMW.) I also took formal instruction in cooking at the local Technical College; I only got to take the intro classes, however, so I didn't really break any new ground. (I like to joke that I used to be able to cook eggs before I took a college course on how to do it!  .)


----------



## Kraffty (Feb 25, 2020)

Paul, thanks for bringing this one up again, I'd forgotten all about it, meant to reply to it back then and just never did. I was going to list artwork and just recently started devoting time to watercolors. Wish I'd started earlier but I guess we say that about everything we enjoy as a hobby or vocation. I'm purely at the practice-practice-practice stage but just finished painting some rocks in the front yard a couple of days ago and working on a sketch for a wine related still life right now. I'll be sure to post that when it's done in photos maybe next week.
Fun re-read, thanks,
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 25, 2020)

Again, you have some serious skills here. You should head northeast about 15 miles and so some sketches from that area. Pretty sure you could sell out very quickly at any weekend art show in the area.



Kraffty said:


> Paul, thanks for bringing this one up again, I'd forgotten all about it, meant to reply to it back then and just never did. I was going to list artwork and just recently started devoting time to watercolors. Wish I'd started earlier but I guess we say that about everything we enjoy as a hobby or vocation. I'm purely at the practice-practice-practice stage but just finished painting some rocks in the front yard a couple of days ago and working on a sketch for a wine related still life right now. I'll be sure to post that when it's done in photos maybe next week.
> Fun re-read, thanks,
> Mike


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 25, 2020)

Kraffty said:


> Paul, thanks for bringing this one up again, I'd forgotten all about it, meant to reply to it back then and just never did. I was going to list artwork and just recently started devoting time to watercolors. Wish I'd started earlier but I guess we say that about everything we enjoy as a hobby or vocation. I'm purely at the practice-practice-practice stage but just finished painting some rocks in the front yard a couple of days ago and working on a sketch for a wine related still life right now. I'll be sure to post that when it's done in photos maybe next week.
> Fun re-read, thanks,
> Mike
> View attachment 59021





ibglowin said:


> Again, you have some serious skills here. You should head northeast about 15 miles and so some sketches from that area. Pretty sure you could sell out very quickly at any weekend art show in the area.



I agree with Mike @ibglowin . But then Mike @Kraffty would have a J-O-B again.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 25, 2020)

Kraffty said:


> Paul, thanks for bringing this one up again, I'd forgotten all about it, meant to reply to it back then and just never did. I was going to list artwork and just recently started devoting time to watercolors. Wish I'd started earlier but I guess we say that about everything we enjoy as a hobby or vocation. I'm purely at the practice-practice-practice stage but just finished painting some rocks in the front yard a couple of days ago and working on a sketch for a wine related still life right now. I'll be sure to post that when it's done in photos maybe next week.
> Fun re-read, thanks,
> Mike
> View attachment 59021



Mike, very nice, but your idea of painting rocks and mine are slightly different.


----------



## M38A1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thx for bringing this back up! I think we need pictures of that LS swap! That's been on my bucket list for quite a while to stuff one into a 944 Porsche. 

I wound up diving in head first on the welding thing and have fabricated a lot of little things for myself and friends. The most ambitious of the projects so far has been to take an old Jeep that was destined for the scrapyard and convert it into a trailered propane grill. I've got most done now except to align it, satin clear-coat it, and then fab up the grilling surfaces.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 28, 2020)

That is very cool!


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 28, 2020)

M38A1 said:


> Thx for bringing this back up! I think we need pictures of that LS swap! That's been on my bucket list for quite a while to stuff one into a 944 Porsche.



Thanks for asking. Here are a few:


----------

